# Structure faitière



## Stiannu

Ciao a tutti,
come tradurreste l'espressione "structure faitière" in italiano? L'avete già incontrata?
Solitamente è un termine (un po' burocratese) usato per designare un'associazione che riunisce altre associazioni: es. una cooperativa di cooperative, un coordinamento di sindacati, una federazione di associazioni, ecc.

Per i francophones: est-ce que j'ai bien saisi le sens de cette expression? Que veut dire le mot "faitière" tout seul? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anaiss

Questo potrebbe esserti utile:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/faitier


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Stiannu,

Il mio bilingue (Boch/Zanichelli) dà : 
*Faîtier* agg. (sviz.) *centrale:* _organisme_ -- , organismo centrale .​In rete, si trova "organismo centrale di raccordo" .


----------



## Stiannu

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Ostaire

Substantif. "faîtière" (nella costruzione d'un tetto) = "trave sommitale"

Dérivé de "faîte":
"Au faîte de la gloire" = "al colmo della gloria"
"Le faîte de la montagne" = "il vertice del monte"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ostaire said:


> "Faîtière" (nella costruzione d'un tetto) = "trave sommitale"


 Purtroppo, non si parlava di tetto di casa ...


----------



## Ostaire

> Purtroppo, non si parlava di tetto di casa ...



– Non, mais l'idée (appliquée aox organisations) vient de là, comme dans l'all. "Dachorganisation" que les Suisses Ital. traduisent par "organizzazione-tetto"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ostaire said:


> – Non, mais l'idée (appliquée aox organisations) vient de là, comme dans l'all. "Dachorganisation" que les Suisses Ital. traduisent par "organizzazione-tetto"


Par contre, cela (la deuxième partie), c'est plus intéressant . Il aurait peut-être mieux valu commencer par là


----------

